# Official Week 15 Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*ACC:*

```
|---CONFERENCE----| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB     W-L    .Pct
---------             ---     ---   ---   ----     ---
North Carolina......  9-2    .818   -.-    23-2   .920
Duke................  7-4    .636   2.0    20-5   .800
Clemson.............  6-4    .600   2.5    20-4   .833
Wake Forest.........  6-4    .600   2.5    19-4   .826
Florida State.......  6-4    .600   2.5    19-6   .760
Virginia Tech.......  6-4    .600   2.5    16-8   .697
Boston College......  7-5    .583   2.5    19-8   .704
Maryland............  5-5    .500   3.5    16-8   .667
North Carolina St...  4-6    .400   4.5    14-9   .609
Miami (FL)..........  4-7    .364   5.0    15-9   .625
Virginia............  2-8    .200   6.5    8-13   .381
Georgia Tech........ 1-10    .091   8.0   10-14   .417
· [url=http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/conferences/standings?confId=2]Complete ACC Standings[/url]
```
*Big East:*

```
|---CONFERENCE----| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB     W-L    .Pct
---------             ---     ---   ---   ----     ---
Connecticut......... 12-1    .923   -.-    24-1   .960
Pittsburgh.......... 10-2    .833   1.5    23-2   .920
Marquette........... 10-2    .833   1.5    21-4   .840
Louisville.......... 10-2    .833   1.5    19-5   .792
Villanova...........  8-4    .667   3.5    20-5   .800
Providence..........  8-5    .615   4.0    16-9   .640
Syracuse............  7-6    .538   5.0    19-7   .731
Cincinnati..........  7-6    .538   5.0    17-9   .654
West Virginia.......  6-6    .500   5.5    17-8   .680
Notre Dame..........  5-7    .417   6.5   14-10   .583
Seton Hall..........  5-7    .417   6.5   14-10   .583
Georgetown..........  4-8    .333   7.5   13-10   .565
South Florida.......  3-9    .250   8.5    8-16   .333
St. John's.......... 3-10    .231   9.0   12-13   .480
Rutgers............. 1-11    .083  10.5   10-15   .400
DePaul.............. 0-13    .000  12.0    8-18   .308
· [url=http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/conferences/standings?confId=5]Complete Big East Standings[/url]
```
*Big Ten:*

```
|---CONFERENCE----| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB     W-L    .Pct
---------             ---     ---   ---   ----     ---
Michigan State...... 10-2    .833   -.-    20-4   .833
Illinois............  9-4    .692   1.5    21-5   .808
Purdue..............  8-4    .667   2.0    19-6   .760
Ohio State..........  7-5    .583   3.0    17-6   .739
Minnesota...........  7-6    .538   3.5    19-6   .760
Penn State..........  7-6    .538   3.5    18-8   .692
Wisconsin...........  7-6    .538   3.5    16-9   .640
Michigan............  6-7    .462   4.5   16-10   .615
Northwestern........  4-8    .333   6.0   13-10   .565
Iowa................ 3-10    .231   7.5   13-13   .500
Indiana............. 1-11    .083   9.0    6-18   .250
· [url=http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/conferences/standings?confId=7]Complete Big Ten Standings[/url]
```
*Big 12:*

```
|---CONFERENCE----| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB     W-L    .Pct
---------             ---     ---   ---   ----     ---
Oklahoma............ 11-0   1.000   -.-    25-1   .962
Kansas..............  9-1    .900   1.5    20-5   .800
Missouri............  9-2    .818   2.0    22-4   .846
Texas...............  6-4    .600   4.5    17-7   .708
Kansas State........  6-5    .545   5.0    17-8   .680
Nebraska............  5-5    .500   5.5    15-8   .652
Oklahoma State......  4-6    .400   6.5    15-9   .625
Baylor..............  4-7    .364   7.0    16-9   .640
Texas A&M...........  3-7    .300   7.5    17-8   .680
Iowa State..........  2-8    .200   8.5   13-12   .520
Texas Tech..........  2-8    .200   8.5   12-13   .480
Colorado............  1-9    .100   9.5    9-15   .375
· [url=http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/conferences/standings?confId=8]Complete Big 12 Standings[/url]
```
*Pac 10:*

```
|---CONFERENCE----| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB     W-L    .Pct
---------             ---     ---   ---   ----     ---
Washington.......... 10-3    .769   -.-    19-6   .760
Arizona State.......  9-4    .692   1.0    20-5   .800
California..........  8-4    .667   1.5    19-6   .760
UCLA................  8-4    .667   1.5    19-6   .760
Arizona.............  8-5    .615   2.0    18-8   .692
Southern Cal........  6-6    .500   3.5    15-9   .625
Washington State....  5-8    .385   5.0   13-12   .520
Oregon State........  5-8    .385   5.0   11-13   .458
Stanford............  4-8    .333   5.5    15-8   .652
Oregon.............. 0-13    .000  10.0    6-19   .240
· [url=http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/conferences/standings?confId=21]Complete Pac 10 Standings[/url]
```
*SEC:*

```
|---CONFERENCE----| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB     W-L    .Pct
---------             ---     ---   ---   ----     ---
SEC-East
South Carolina......  7-3    .700   -.-    18-5   .783
Kentucky............  7-3    .700   -.-    18-7   .720
Tennessee...........  7-3    .700   -.-    16-8   .667
Florida.............  6-4    .600   1.0    19-6   .760
Vanderbilt..........  4-6    .400   3.0    15-9   .625
Georgia.............  1-9    .100   6.0   10-15   .400

SEC-West
LSU.................  9-1    .900   -.-    21-4   .840
Mississippi State...  6-4    .600   3.0    16-9   .640
Auburn..............  5-5    .500   4.0    16-9   .640
Mississippi.........  4-6    .400   5.0   13-11   .542
Alabama.............  3-7    .300   6.0   13-11   .542
Arkansas............  1-9    .100   8.0   13-10   .565
· [url=http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/conferences/standings?confId=23]Complete SEC Standings[/url]
```


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Highlight Games:

Monday:

*#1 UCONN vs. #4 Pitt *Game Of The Week**



Tuesday:

#5 Michigan State vs. #21 Purdue
#11 Marquette vs. Seton Hall
#13 Clemson vs. Maryland


Wednesday:


#3 UNC vs. NC State
#6 Memphis vs. SMU
#7 Louisville vs. Providence
#8 Wake Forest vs. Georgia Tech
#16 Illinois vs. Penn State
#18 Kansas vs. Iowa State
#22 Butler vs. UW-Milwaukee
#23 Utah St. vs. CS-Bakersfield
#24 LSU vs. Arkansas

Thursday:

#9 Duke vs. St. Johns
#14 Villanova vs. Rutgers
#15 UCLA vs. #19 Washington
#17 Xavier vs. Charlotte
#20 Gonzaga vs. Loyola-Marymount

Friday:

None


Saturday:


#1 UCONN vs. USF
#2 Oklahoma vs. Texas
#3 UNC vs. Maryland
#4 Pitt vs. DePaul
#6 Memphis vs. UTEP
#7 Louisville vs. Cincinnati
#10 Missouri vs. Colorado
#11 Marquette vs. Georgetown
#15 UCLA vs. Washington St. 
#18 Kansas vs. Nebraska
#19 Washington vs. USC
#20 Gonzaga vs. Pepperdine
#21 Purdue vs. Indiana
#22 Butler vs. Davidson
#23 Utah St. vs. St. Marys
#24 LSU vs. Auburn


Sunday:

#5 Michigan State vs. Wisconsin
#8 Wake Forest vs. #9 Duke
#11 Arizona St. vs. Arizona
#13 Clemson vs. Georgia Tech
#14 Villanova vs. #25 Syracuse
#16 Illinois vs. Ohio State
#17 Xavier vs. George Washington


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kind of pulling for Purdue tonight..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll be pulling for a good game but I'll have to side with the Spartans in this one. I didn't notice they had a 2 game lead in the conference. I figured it would be closer than that.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah Michigan State still has 2 games left with Purdue I think.. also have one like the last part of Feb/early march @ Illinois.. gonna be a tough week for Illinois but hope we can get em.. think we can continue our home winning ways against Penn State but we need another road win against Ohio State to even up the road record.. 3-4 on the road.. 6-0 home..

I think Spartans will and should win but who knows?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kind of pulling for Purdue tonight..


I hope the Boilers drop a bomb on the Farmers tonight.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kind of pulling for Purdue tonight..


I was wrong in thinking that Duke would beat UNC.
I was also wrong in predicting UConn to beat Pitt.

However, I guarantee a Purdue victory tonight.

Hummel's supposed to be playing and I think with him in and Kramer healthy, they should be able to match up just fine with Sparty.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tyler Zeller is healthy and ready to play for UNC again. Huge addition for the Heels.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Thursday game, Washington vs. UCLA in LA. Rematch UW took game one. Go Dwags.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Tyler Zeller is healthy and ready to play for UNC again. Huge addition for the Heels.


I love that guy. I hope he can pick up where he left off.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Purdue up 26-23 at the half.. it's very hard watching Hightower ref a game.. lol

And yeah Purdue is a whole better team with Hummel.. that's been obvious for a while now..


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Purdue up 26-23 at the half.. it's very hard watching Hightower ref a game.. lol
> 
> And yeah Purdue is a whole better team with Hummel.. that's been obvious for a while now..


Dude, I've started to notice Hightower too. I'm not watching the game and I'm glad I'm not...every game that I see him reffing I immediately turn off.

He tries taking over the game.

Stupid.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah.. Purdue has destroyed MSU tonight though.. 3 team race as they join Illinois 1 game back of 1st..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

After tonight.. 

Who will win the Big Ten?

Schedules are listed..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hightower is the worst official in the history of sports. How he gets every big game is beyond me.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Hightower is the worst official in the history of sports. How he gets every big game is beyond me.


Maybe we should start a petition?

The guy is single-handedly ruining college basketball.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

agreed. where do i sign?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tyler Zeller might return tonight. Bad news for the rest of the country


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Awesome first half..

Penn State 17 - Illinois 15

Penn St.: Shooting: .286 (6/21), .286 3PT (2/7); 8 Turnovers
Illinois: Shooting: .241 (7/29), .111 3PT (1/9); 6 turnovers


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow just wow.. 36-33 Penn State.. Illinois with 14 seconds needs a 3.. Penn State with 2 fouls.. McCamey forces the 3.. loose ball foul on Frazier.. 

Final: Penn State 38 - Illinois 33

Brutal.. Illinois was up 29-20 at one point and blew it.. 2nd home loss this year, 1st in conference play.. thank god its almost time for baseball..

Dont even deserve the NIT after that ****!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

scores in the 30's. :laugh: gotta love Big 10 basketball


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This is why I don't think Illinois is much of a threat in the tournament. Great defense for sure but the most ponts you have scored away from home is 64. Thats absolutely terrible. You have no go to guy when things get rough and you can't finish games away from home that well. B34C let's hope that 2009 class brings a ton of offense, it seems like Legion hasn't been near as decent as advertised as he was.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is it just me or does Thad Matta look like a serial killer when he is mad?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

At first glance you're like...38-33? WTF?

After looking at the score box, it looks like the game wasn't all that boring. I mean hardly any free throws were attempted, hardly any fouls were called.

Just a lot of long, drawn out possessions that ended in missed FG's.

Could be worse, you could watch Ed Hightower blow the whistle 45 times.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Illinois is a disgrace. 33 points damn!

Zeller looked real nice in his return by the way. If only Ginyard could play too.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I thought I had enough fuel to dislike Illinois basketball with them taking on Alex Legion.

Then they pull this garbage at home against PSU. Thanks for that one, Illini.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> At first glance you're like...38-33? WTF?
> 
> After looking at the score box, it looks like the game wasn't all that boring. I mean hardly any free throws were attempted, hardly any fouls were called.
> 
> Just a lot of long, drawn out possessions that ended in missed FG's.


"missed FG's" = 68?!?!? Did I just hear one team shot 26% and the other shot 30%? Ya, it sounds like the score really _does_ justice to how that game was played.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> "missed FG's" = 68?!?!? Did I just hear one team shot 26% and the other shot 30%? Ya, it sounds like the score really _does_ justice to how that game was played.


Haha, I know, I know...

I'm just saying I'd rather watch a brick-fest than a whistle-fest...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Haha, I know, I know...
> 
> I'm just saying I'd rather watch a brick-fest than a whistle-fest...


I'd rather watch neither but I would also take my brick-fest loss :azdaja:


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Washington UCLA tonight big game in LA.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Zeller looked real nice in his return by the way. If only Ginyard could play too.


I missed the game last night. Did he really look all right, HB? Able to keep up the whole time? Play all right on both ends?


----------



## cwbaseball43 (Feb 16, 2009)

Carolina really needed Zeller back to add depth to their front line, they still only win the national championship if Ty Lawson shows up and decides to play like he did in the second half of the Duke game. He is too skilled to disappear like he did in their two loses to WF and BC, this is coming from a UNC fan as well.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Georgetown continues to lose. JTIII better hope Monroe and Summers stay in school or his seat could be getting rather warm.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That red rose cheeked Vasquez ALWAYS gives UNC nightmares. What a tough loss!

Might be tough to swallow, but its going to be hard to win the championship this year. Lawson is the only one playing top notch ball.

Guess MD's tourney hopes are alive now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DAMNIT. But UNC is vulnerable against teams with a guard that can take over a game so this doesn't suprise me. We better hope we get a favorable first couple of games because if run into a guard who can take a game over that could be our deathwish.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dammit, coolpohle, TM and apelman get to have all the fun this week. Only thing that can make this loss bearable is if Oklahoma loses.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Dammit, coolpohle, TM and apelman get to have all the fun this week. Only thing that can make this loss bearable is if Oklahoma loses.


:laugh: you hate vazquez as much i do now, HB? and anyone else tired of fans storming the court? how do you know your team isn't really any good = your fans storm the court.

at least OU lost, HB. oh, and at least your team will bounce back. :|


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cant believe I'm about to watch the Illinois game after our last game.. ugh


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Whoa.. up 32-27 at the half.. better first half then all of last game.. Illinois 14/26.. I still dont know if we'll win..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

McCamey is playing great. Hitting open shots and passing the ball really well. 


BTW William Buford > Evan Turner.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Turner has been shut down.. Yep McCamey has 9 and 5.. Davis has 12 pts.. I just hope the first half wasnt just one of those good halves.. need to play another solid 20 min.. Btw Buford is B10 Fresh of Year.. has to be..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^Yep no question.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

They called that a travel? Wow that was a terrible call.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol I agree.. keep leaving Mike Davis open tOSU.. would be a nice bounceback if we can get this.. still got a ways..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Snuck away with that 70-68 win but I'll def take it.. 4-4 now on the B10 road.. better than the 1-4 start.. 10-5 in conf.. host Minnesota then Michigan State this upcoming week..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

check out the ridiculously awful jerseys duke's wearing tonight...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the eff?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> :laugh: you hate vazquez as much i do now, HB? and anyone else tired of fans storming the court? how do you know your team isn't really any good = your fans storm the court.
> 
> at least OU lost, HB. oh, and at least your team will bounce back. :|


I think Duke will beat Wake today and you guys get to face that punk Vasquez next week.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow I officially hate FSN. I'm stuck with the Pistons game instead of the Wake-Duke contest.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

Those Duke jerseys look like crap lol.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Wow I officially hate FSN. I'm stuck with the Pistons game instead of the Wake-Duke contest.


Wow, Gerald Henderson is awesome. Jon Scheyer, welcome back. Elliot Williams, you will be great.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Why the sudden change in Email's minutes TM?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

cause paulus is awful and smith is slumping. in an interview before the game, k said he had earned it in practice.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good for him and for the Dukies. He is going to be a good one.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

wow that was a crazy KU/OU game. OU up by 14 then KU up by 20, OU got down to 2 and KU won by 8


----------

